# Montar una Yogurtería



## Noeliatc16 (16 Nov 2012)

Hola!! Soy una chica de 24 que ha terminado el ciclo de administracion y finanzas y tengo idea de montar una yogurtería en mi municipio que es una ciudad de "campo" que ha ido creciendo mucho en los últimos años y en el que hay una gran población joven. Me gustaría que si alguien tiene algun conocimiento o información sobre el tema que me pudiera ayudar, me ayudara, lo agradecería mucho!


----------



## Geógrafo (16 Nov 2012)

Creo recordar que había ya un hilo de otra persona que quería poner una yogurtería como tu, puedes que tengas buena información.


----------



## El Comediante (16 Nov 2012)

Comentario personal: Cómo les va a los de las heladerías? 
Pues eso.


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Nov 2012)

Hola Noelia,

No se exactamente lo que es una yogurteria, pero si es un sitio dedicado en exclusiva a los yogures, me preocuparia el tamaño del mercado.

Yo te aconsejaría poner un par de mesas y vender cafes, desayunos con yogures y cereales... algo un poco mas diversificado.

Se muy realista en cuanto a la estimación de las ventas (la gente no gasta dinero) y elige muy muy muy bien el local.

Bienvenida al foro y mucha suerte con tu negocio.


----------



## guillotinator (16 Nov 2012)

Vivo en una población mediana de la provincia de Barcelona. Este verano abrieron 2 yogurterías (incluyen batidos y helados) en la misma calle casi una en frente de la otra. Es una calle peatonal con bastante gente de paso y comercios, vamos, un buen sitio y en una población que todavía se considera de buen nivel económico.

Durante el buen tiempo imagino que habrán funcionado muy bien por la situación en la que están. Estoy esperando a ver qué pasa en cuanto llegue el frío porque veo que el producto está muy limitado, quiero decir que no hay café, ni pastas, otras bebidas, etc ni tienen espacio para sentarse los clientes, como mucho dos mesas. Diría que al menos una de las dos es una franquicia o creo haber visto en algún sitio otra muy parecida.

Hay países donde hay más tradición de comer estas cosas aunque estén a 10 grados bajo cero. Aquí parece que no, pero todo es empezar y que la gente vea que se puede igualmente si te apetece.


----------



## peseteuro (16 Nov 2012)

Con los tiempos actuales y lo que está por venir no montaría nada que no fuesen productos de primera necesidad


----------



## neoxy (16 Nov 2012)

En mi ciudad he visto abrir 5 yogurterias, 3 de ellas en la misma calle centrica. He probado 4 y hay una diferencia abismal de sabor entre los yogures, la mas rica era la que no era franquicia, simplemente creo que compraron la maquina yogurtera y abrieron el local.
Así utilizan las materias que ellos quieren y ponen los complementos/toppings que quieren, tienen variedad.

Una de las yogurterias termino cerrando despues del verano, estaba en un centro comercial y no pasaba mucha gente delante por ahi aunque tenia un mcdonald cerca. Así que la localizacion es lo mas importante que pase gente y centrica.

Y si la abres piensa en los intolerantes a la lactosa !!


----------



## Gürtelito (16 Nov 2012)

Burbuja de yogurterias en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Enterao (16 Nov 2012)

puede ser interesante ..la leche es barata..


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Nov 2012)

guillotinator dijo:


> Hay países donde hay más tradición de comer estas cosas aunque estén a 10 grados bajo cero. *Aquí parece que no, pero todo es empezar y que la gente vea que se puede igualmente* si te apetece.



No intentes modificar los hábitos del mercado para que se adapten a ti, no eres una multinacional con presupuestos multimillonarios, simplemente adaptate al mercado real que exista.


----------



## Roger-That (16 Nov 2012)

Llao Llao arrasa tengo un conocido que se ha montado uno y le va dpm... falta saber si habrá suficiente demanda en tu zona

Franquicias llaollao: requisitos, inversión, información de franquicias de Heladerías - Chocolaterías, contacto


----------



## SpongeBob SquarePants (16 Nov 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Burbuja de yogurterias en 3, 2, 1...



Y cero, jajaja, en mi ciudad abrieron casi media docena en unos meses a no más de cinco minutos una de la otra, y no me extrañaría que el año que viene estuvieran todas cerradas, que no se ve mucha gente, y la inversión no creo que sea poca cosa...


----------



## mindusky (16 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No intentes modificar los hábitos del mercado para que se adapten a ti, no eres una multinacional con presupuestos multimillonarios, simplemente adaptate al mercado real que exista.



Eso es lo que hacen los chinos para conquistar mercados. Analizan las necesidades de la gente y se adaptan a ellas. En Hispanistán cada uno de nosotros nos creemos el ombligo del mundo así que nos empeñamos en que los demás se adapten a nosotros (productos a precio burbujeado en el 99% de los casos) y así nos va cómo nos va. Luego cuando las burbujas explotan y acabamos en la ruina más miserable encima se preguntan por qué los mismos que las han montado.

Lo de la yogurtería me parece personalmente un negocio ruinoso teniendo en cuenta cuáles van a ser las necesidades de los españoles en el 2013 y años posteriores. Ahora bien, si se ha analizado el mercado a conciencia y efectivamente hay más demanda que oferta en ese campo y se estudia la situación del local, entonces adelante.


----------



## BILU (16 Nov 2012)

En mi ciudad abrieron Smooy o algo así, es franquicia. Va como un tiro, de hecho el mismo franquiciado ha abierto otra. Si es rentable o no, no lo sé, porque hay dos variables preocupantes, el invierno y que están en locales muy buenos y caros (aunque no son muy grandes) , pero trabajar trabajan y mucho.


----------



## Enterao (16 Nov 2012)

para estas cosas no solo hay que analizar el producto sino la clientela . este es un negocio tipico para que vayan mujeres con amigas a merendar ..ahi ya tienes una limitacion y una ventaja..


----------



## Cygnus Saint (16 Nov 2012)

El subforo de consumo responsable habla en un 50% sobre yogures, ahí debe haber buena información.


----------



## Gürtelito (17 Nov 2012)

El negocio de las yogurterias sin lugar a dudas está en el franquiciador. El abrir franquicias de manera exponencial e ir llevándoselo calentito.

Es la nueva moda en España.


----------



## Rafa Molina (17 Nov 2012)

*en valencia han puesto muchas*

Imagino que deben ir muy bieen, en valencia pusieron una hace un año y ahora hay mas de 8. Las mas conocidas son llaollao y smooy. ))) el de llaollao esta muy buenooo


----------



## Noeliatc16 (27 Nov 2012)

A ver.... mi idea es abrir un local con mis propios productos artesanos...tambien pensaría en gente diabetica, celiacos e intolerantes a la lactosa.
Ademas tengo pensamiento, por supuesto, de vender productos calientes como cafes, batidos, croissants, sandwiches y sobretodo gofres y crepes (dulces y saladas) para compensar la estacionalidad del consumo de yogurt en los meses de verano...
En el local que he pensando es bastante amplio y tengo posibilidad de poner tanto mesas dentro (para cuando llueva o haga frío) como una terracita fuera para el verano y los fumadores....
P.D: gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## chaber (28 Nov 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> El negocio de las yogurterias sin lugar a dudas está en el franquiciador. El abrir franquicias de manera exponencial e ir llevándoselo calentito.
> 
> Es la nueva moda en España.



Nueva?

Lo de toda la vida, igual que pasó con las franquicias de informática, las inmobiliarias, las de Credit Services, de cosas para uñas, de clínicas dentales.... Siempre es el mismo patrón, alguien con pasta que consigue que otros con menos pasta trabajen para él y encima pagándole canon y royalties.


----------



## invitado (28 Nov 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Nueva?
> 
> Lo de toda la vida, igual que pasó con las franquicias de informática, las inmobiliarias, las de Credit Services, de cosas para uñas, de clínicas dentales.... Siempre es el mismo patrón, alguien con pasta que consigue que otros con menos pasta trabajen para él y encima pagándole canon y royalties.



Y el último ejemplo Marco Aldany y su entrada en concurso (aunque en este caso es la franquiciadora pero dejó a los franquiciados en mala situación. Claro, que en marco aldany el juego estaba en que ellos te alquilaban el local: alquilaban al propietario y luego ellos a tí desconociéndose la diferencia entre uno y otro. vamos que no es que indicasen dónde instalarte sino que ellos te óbligaban a alquilar el local que previamente habían alquilado.).

Entiendo que Noeliatc16 quiere abrir una yogurtería "propia".

Yo la primera pregunta que te haría es: has trabajado/conoces el sector de la hostelería?.

No me metería en un negocio que no conozco.


----------



## chaber (28 Nov 2012)

*Traspaso yogurteria | Tablondeanuncios.com*


----------



## Acredito (28 Nov 2012)

Estas cosas es un pueblo son cagada segura tras el periodo de novedad...


----------



## El Heraldo Español (28 Nov 2012)

En USA y todos los países de sudamérica existe miles de puestos ambulantes de comida que crean muchísimo autoempleo, comes barato y nada mal, no se como en España no permiten eso, ahora estan de moda las volkswagen antiguas.


----------



## Josep Piqué (10 Dic 2012)

guillotinator dijo:


> Vivo en una población mediana de la provincia de Barcelona. Este verano abrieron 2 yogurterías (incluyen batidos y helados) en la misma calle casi una en frente de la otra. Es una calle peatonal con bastante gente de paso y comercios, vamos, un buen sitio y en una población que todavía se considera de buen nivel económico.
> 
> Durante el buen tiempo imagino que habrán funcionado muy bien por la situación en la que están. Estoy esperando a ver qué pasa en cuanto llegue el frío porque veo que el producto está muy limitado, quiero decir que no hay café, ni pastas, otras bebidas, etc ni tienen espacio para sentarse los clientes, como mucho dos mesas. Diría que al menos una de las dos es una franquicia o creo haber visto en algún sitio otra muy parecida.
> 
> Hay países donde hay más tradición de comer estas cosas aunque estén a 10 grados bajo cero. Aquí parece que no, pero todo es empezar y que la gente vea que se puede igualmente si te apetece.



Se a que ciudad y calle te refieres... Si, en la localidad hay pocos Burbujeros (terrazas llenas, siempre!), y tienen un nivel adquisitivo muy alto, pero aún así siempre que paso por allí no veo mucha gente dándole al yogur...


----------



## vayaquesi (10 Dic 2012)

Acuérdate de tener el carné de manipuladora de alimentos.


----------



## euriborfree (10 Dic 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Y el último ejemplo Marco Aldany y su entrada en concurso (aunque en este caso es la franquiciadora pero dejó a los franquiciados en mala situación. Claro, que en marco aldany el juego estaba en que ellos te alquilaban el local: alquilaban al propietario y luego ellos a tí desconociéndose la diferencia entre uno y otro. vamos que no es que indicasen dónde instalarte sino que ellos te óbligaban a alquilar el local que previamente habían alquilado.).
> 
> Entiendo que Noeliatc16 quiere abrir una yogurtería "propia".
> 
> ...



marco aldany en concurso? pues hace unos dias hablaba con alguien que trabaja para esa empresa y a quien van a enviar a sus oficinas en Panamá


----------



## Anu (11 Dic 2012)

Noeliatc16 dijo:


> A ver.... mi idea es abrir un local con mis propios productos artesanos...tambien pensaría en gente diabetica, celiacos e intolerantes a la lactosa.
> Ademas tengo pensamiento, por supuesto, de vender productos calientes como cafes, batidos, croissants, sandwiches y sobretodo gofres y crepes (dulces y saladas) para compensar la estacionalidad del consumo de yogurt en los meses de verano...
> En el local que he pensando es bastante amplio y tengo posibilidad de poner tanto mesas dentro (para cuando llueva o haga frío) como una terracita fuera para el verano y los fumadores....
> P.D: gracias por sus comentarios





Hola:

Desde un punto de vista economico... deberias hacer un estudio de mercado (o contratar a alguien que te lo haga)

Gastos para empezar:
- Maquinaria y muebles: entre 2.000 - 10.000
-¿Reforma?: 30.000 - ¿?.000
- Alquiler local grande: 600 - 800 € (Depende de la localidad)
- Permisos al ayuntamiento: ____ €
- Autonomos: 300 €
- Empleado con sueldo de 800 € : 1200 €
- Mercancia: _____

Es caro... si tienes el dinero, adelante, pero si andas algo ajustada (yo, con menos de 10.000€ que pueda perder, no lo haria)


----------



## chaber (20 Dic 2012)

SE TRASPASA TIENDA YOGUR HELADO EN MADRID - Foro de franquicias – SoyFranquiciado.com

_SE TRASPASA TIENDA DE YOGUR HELADO PERTENECIENTE A LA FRANQUICIA LIDER DEL SECTOR SITUADA EN EL MEJOR CENTRO COMERCIAL DE MADRID.FUNCIONANDO MUY BIEN,* FACTURACION POR ENCIMA DE LOS 300.000 EUROS.*_


----------



## Kalevala (24 Dic 2012)

Noeliatc16 dijo:


> Hola!! Soy una *chica de 24 *que ha terminado el ciclo de administracion y finanzas y tengo idea de montar una yogurtería en mi municipio que es una ciudad de "campo" que ha ido creciendo mucho en los últimos años y en el que hay una gran población joven. Me gustaría que si alguien tiene algun conocimiento o información sobre el tema que me pudiera ayudar, me ayudara,* lo agradecería mucho! *



Tragas o escupes?
Aunque si es una yogurteria deberías reusarlo


----------



## favelados (24 Dic 2012)

Dejo un ejemplo de yogurtería perroflautil que necesita menos himbersión y que puede funcionar mucho mejor que apuntarse a una franquicia.

https://es.foursquare.com/v/yogurtería-tierra-trágame/4f5e7b220cd6b126282c444a

La dueña es una simpática perroflauta y la ayuda su madre, es un local muy pequeño en la Avenida Donostiarra con cuatro mesitas recicladas, tienen café, zumos, bollitos caseros y otras cosas además de yogur helado 

Yo he estado por allí con otros perroflautas y es el clásico sitio que está bien para recomendar pero al que tú no volverías solo.

Algo así entre perroflauta y casero si funciona en Madrid puede funcionar en cualquier pueblo


----------



## mave_victor (1 Ene 2013)

yogur? pero que me estas contando??? cuando se pueden comprar un pack de yogures de 6 por 0.70€ y comertelos en casa que es lo más típico.
Fijo que te clavan un 200% y no es pa tanto! 

si pones a un pivon en minifalda y escote donde hechar las monedas alomejor pueda funcionar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ene 2013)

mave_victor dijo:


> yogur? pero que me estas contando??? cuando se pueden comprar un *pack de yogures de 6 por 0.70€* y comertelos en casa que es lo más típico.
> Fijo que te clavan un 200% y no es pa tanto!
> 
> si pones a un pivon en *minifalda y escote* donde hechar las monedas alomejor pueda funcionar.



Decididamente no estas en el perfil del target de este tipo de negocio.... :XX:


----------



## Moulix (3 Ene 2013)

Este año pasado fue el boom de este negocio, en mi ciudad han abierto varios, el de la hija de unos conocidos de mis padres ya ha cerrado, eso no quiere decir que no sean rentables, porque el papi ya le ha montado varios negocios a la niña y ninguno le ha funcionado. 
La verdad que los helados estan ricos, pero por precio esta claro que si comparamos con precios de supermercado nadie compraria nada en la hosteleria, no me he fijado en estos meses de frio si siguen como yogurterias o se han reciclado durante el frio.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (3 Ene 2013)

No lo termino de ver.

He visto un par, una de ellas en Xanadú y otra cerca del metro de Alonso Martinez en Madrid. La primera no sé qué tal le irá, la segunda terminó por cerrar.

A mí los negocios de hostelería es que no me terminan de convencer, porque creo que requieren una inversión demasiado grande con mucho riesgo de cerrar al poco tiempo (por lo que veo por la calle).


----------



## Skhu (6 Ene 2013)

Cerca de donde vivo, abrieron una este verano de la marca Yoyogurt, con terracita incluida. Al principio con el calorcito y la novedad parecía que tenia bastantes clientes. Según fue llegando el frío se veia bastante menos actividad y al final en Noviembre cerró

Lo veo un negocio demasiado estacional y muy dependiente de la climatología. Dependiendo de donde se quiera montar este riesgo será mas importante (seguramente en Canarias, por ejemplo, sean buen negocio)


----------



## eltonelero (6 Ene 2013)

Una forma de combatir la estacionalidad seria diversificarlo a una yogurteria/fondeu y goffres. Una fondue informal, se entiende.De frutas, chocolate y recipientes de plastico de colorines.

Como es un rollo pijo-mujeril podrias mirar chocolates blancos, lights etc

En verano-primavera: Yogurteria
En otoño-invierno fondue y gofres

También según la noche o el dia, tanto en invierno como en verano apeteceria ambos productos.

En fin, yo lo importante que veo en estos negocio es ofrecer mas y personalizado. Si te limitas a hacer una yogurteria al uso, estas condenada al fracaso.

P.S Y por supuesto si no estas buena, poner a una amiga de buen ver y escote.


----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Ene 2013)

mave_victor dijo:


> si pones a un pivon en minifalda y escote donde hechar las monedas alomejor pueda funcionar.



Cualquier negocio funcionara mejor de esta forma. 

La yogurteria-perroflautil parece simpática. Ademas parece que lo han hecho bien gastandose poquísimo dinero. Una franquicia te obliga a gastarte mucho mas, y limita la flexibilidad.


----------



## chaber (6 Ene 2013)

Es de los negocios más absurdos que conozco.


----------



## martinmar (6 Ene 2013)

Skhu dijo:


> Cerca de donde vivo, abrieron una este verano de la marca Yoyogurt, con terracita incluida. Al principio con el calorcito y la novedad parecía que tenia bastantes clientes. Según fue llegando el frío se veia bastante menos actividad y al final en Noviembre cerró
> 
> Lo veo un negocio demasiado estacional y muy dependiente de la climatología. Dependiendo de donde se quiera montar este riesgo será mas importante (seguramente en Canarias, por ejemplo, sean buen negocio)



En Don Benito ¿verdad?


----------



## Zascandil (6 Ene 2013)

con ese negocio no vas a ningun lado


----------



## Edez (8 Ene 2013)

Se de una de estas yogurterias que factura mas de 500.000$ año, lo principal es una buena ubicacion.


----------



## Skhu (8 Ene 2013)

martinmar dijo:


> En Don Benito ¿verdad?



No, soy asturiano

Aunque por temas profesionales, si conozco Don Benito. Es una zona bastante bonita y donde hay bastante dinero

Lo que no sabía era que ahí tambien hubiese cerrado una franquicia de estas. Como dije anteriormente, es un negocio demasiado arriesgado y muy dependiente de la ubicación y de la climatología.


----------



## Ravana (21 Feb 2013)

*Es buen negocio*

Pues yo te aseguro que es muy buen negocio, ya hemos montado varias yogurterias y todas funcionan de maravilla.

El tema esta en no dejarse engañar... Pero hay empresas serias como badhu.es que te lo montan todo y a buen precio.

Y Franquicias, pues es como todo, los hay buenos y menos buenos y los hay caros y menos caros... El caso es encontrar gente seria y transparente.

En nuestra opinion, vender la moto no sirve de nada... Por desgracia muchos precisamente se dedican a eso 

Ahora, negocio es... Por muy mal que esté uno, 2 o 3 eurillos para un caprichito siempre hay, sobretodo para los niños.

Salu2 y suerte con tu negocio.


----------



## Gürtelito (22 Feb 2013)

No se porque no te has puesto de nick RaBadhu. ::


----------



## mave_victor (23 Feb 2013)

Has quebrado ya? Cuentanos mas...


----------



## vyk (23 Feb 2013)

Ravana dijo:


> Pues yo te aseguro que es muy buen negocio, ya hemos montado varias yogurterias y todas funcionan de maravilla.
> 
> El tema esta en no dejarse engañar... Pero hay empresas serias como badhu.es que te lo montan todo y a buen precio.
> 
> ...




Spam barato. Baneo y...


En mi ciudad montaron un Smöoy y al princio funcionaba muy bien (por la novedad). Ahora en verano sigue vendiendo aunque yo lo veo un negocio muy estacional. Estos mismos han abierto un segundo en un centro comercial y yo creo que va bastante bien. Me parece que éste sufre menos el bajón de invierno, por estar a cubierto.

En el último año en la zona centro (donde se ubica el 1er Smöoy) ha habido un auténtico boom de franquicias de yogur helado, al calor de la moda de estos negocios y os puedo asegurar que se comen los mocos. No tienen gente.


----------



## Ravana (16 Feb 2014)

A ver: Gürtelito y vyk, mi nick es Ravana porque es el Nick que uso de toda la vida en internet, viene de RAmon VAn Adrighem que es mi nombre real... no me escondo de nadie porque yo y mi empresa Badhu, somos totalmente transparentes. Nunca jamás he pretendido que no fuera yo de Badhu, es mas... he dicho claro que tenemos varias yogurterias abiertas y que nos va de maravilla.

Aquí la gente pregunta (y opina) sobre el negocio del Frozen Yogurt y yo opino por experiencia... en mi opinión el mayor problema es que mucha gente pretende montar un negocio con 5.000€ y siempre hay gente lista dispuesta a sacarle esos 5.000€ al cliente. Mucha gente que se dedica a importar maquinas chinas baratas de baja calidad y los venden como Italianas de Alta calidad por 4.000€ y le dicen al cliente que ganara 200.000€ al año.

Y claro... ese cliente se gasta sus ahorros... y resulta que quiebra después de 3 meses.

Porque compra una maquina que no vale, de una persona que no sabe ni de máquinas ni del negocio, ni le da ningún apoyo al cliente y probablemente, después de la venta haya desaparecido (o al menos dejará de responder al teléfono).

Esto ocurre... a diario, y lo se de primera mano...

El problema no es el negocio del Yogurt Helado, si no... los buscavidas que venden máquinas por sacar 4 duros rápidos y los clientes ilusos que con 5.000€ pretenden hacerse de oro.

Desde luego, no es nuestra manera de hacer negocios... yo (como todos) quiero vender y ganar dinero, pero siempre de forma transparente... nosotros vendemos máquinas Italianas, Americanas y también Asiaticas (Chinas y Japonesas) pero SIEMPRE explicamos muy claramente para lo que vale cada máquina y los pros y contras de cada uno.

Nosotros somos fabricantes de las bases para yogurt helado y helado soft y nuestro negocio real es vender estos productos, por lo cual a nosotros NO nos interesa vender una máquina y desaparecer... ni nos interesa que desaparezca la tienda del cliente. Nosotros queremos venderle nuestros productos de consumo durante muchos años.

Y por ello, siempre le recomendaremos lo mejor y siempre le daremos un apoyo continuo.

Ahora, direis que esto es un Spam Barato? Pues bueno, no es una charla de venta, es la verdad y es mi opinión... 
Da la casualidad que es mi empresa, pues si. Pero tiene esto algo de malo?

Si alguien quiere mas info ó una guía del negocio frozen yogurt gratuito con muchos consejos para montar un negocio, que visite: Badhu - Frozen Yogurt & Soft Ice - Yogurt Helado Soft Suave

---------- Post added 16-feb-2014 at 14:43 ----------




vyk dijo:


> Spam barato. Baneo y...
> En el último año en la zona centro (donde se ubica el 1er Smöoy) ha habido un auténtico boom de franquicias de yogur helado, al calor de la moda de estos negocios y os puedo asegurar que se comen los mocos. No tienen gente.



Probaste el producto de esas otras yogurterías?

Probablemente es por lo que he dicho antes, maquinas malas, producto malo (lo mas barato que hayan encontrado ó lo que les haya vendido el buscavidas que les vendió la maquina), mal diseño y lo mas importante: sin ningún apoyo detrás.

Los smooy y otros muchos por que siguen funcionando?

Porque son empresas serias, con maquinas y productos buenos colocados en sitios estratégicos.

Nosotros en la playa de Jávea a menos de 50 metros tenemos un llaollao y 50 metros mas allá un smooy y te puedo asegurar que estamos trabajando Muy Bien (los 3). Aunque claro, ahora en invierno solo abrimos nosotros, porque en invierno en la playa no hay negocio para los tres.

Mi opinión de las quiebras: 5 pasos parar mejorar tu negocio de frozen yogurt helado soft


----------



## Saluter (16 Feb 2014)

Una yogurtería me parece un negocio tan realista como el de una tienda de elefantes voladores rosas. :: 
En este país de pijos nos hemos creído que podemos vivir de nuestros sueños más abstractos y caprichosos.
Vamos, que me parece un capricho. Una parida.
Es como si te digo: "Puej yo me voya montar una tienda exclusivamente sólo de flores de azúcar comestibe", je, je. ::


----------



## Nerblu (17 Feb 2014)

Facil solucion verano helados invierno churros y pollos)


----------



## Wired (18 Feb 2014)

Ravana dijo:


> Nosotros en la playa de Jávea a menos de 50 metros tenemos un llaollao y 50 metros mas allá un smooy y te puedo asegurar que estamos trabajando Muy Bien (los 3). Aunque claro, ahora en invierno solo abrimos nosotros, porque en invierno en la playa no hay negocio para los tres.
> 
> Mi opinión de las quiebras: 5 pasos parar mejorar tu negocio de frozen yogurt helado soft



El consejo de vender repostería, y productos calientes, me parece bueno. En Zaragoza veo varias de estas marcas (Smoy) con la puerta abierta a la calle en invierno que siguen vendiendo unicamente yogur helado ¿puedes comentarnos si estos establecimientos son rentables? desde fuera no lo parecen ni remotamente, y están situados en calles bastante caras...


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Feb 2014)

Wired dijo:


> El consejo de vender repostería, y productos calientes, me parece bueno. En Zaragoza veo varias de estas marcas (Smoy) con la puerta abierta a la calle en invierno que siguen vendiendo unicamente yogur helado ¿puedes comentarnos si estos establecimientos son rentables? desde fuera no lo parecen ni remotamente, y están situados en calles bastante caras...



El de la calle Alfonso tiene que costar una auténtica fortuna. Ves el local de enfrente vendiendo bocadillos de jamón practicamente sin parar y en el Smoy no entra ni dios. Le quedan dos telediarios, me temo.


----------



## Daniya (18 Feb 2014)

Nerblu dijo:


> Facil solucion verano helados invierno churros y pollos)



Por ahí van los tiros. En cualquier sitio de éstos, lo que no debería faltar es una cafetera.
Cuando paso por delante del Llao-llao siempre acabo pagando un helado por lo menos tanto en invierno como en verano. Si hubiese opción a bebidas calientes en invierno, en vez de pagar uno o dos, pagaría cuatro.


----------



## Ravana (20 Feb 2014)

El mayor problema de las Franquicias llaollao y smooy (a parte del coste inicial, el canon y el royalty) es que No venden NI DEJAN VENDER practicamente nada que no sea Yogurt! Por no dejar, no dejan ni vender agua. Pero hay otras franquicias (como Froyosi) ó sistemas parecidos a las franquicias como Badhu (licencia) que si consienten poner todo tipo de productos adicionales. Yo diria que es imprescindible añadir otros productos como: Golosinas, Crepes, Gofres, Donuts, Cupcakes, Churros, Cafés, Frappes, etc etc etc. Al igual que nosotros SIEMPRE recomendamos añadir Helado Soft Nata, se combina igual de bien con toppings y además sirve para hacer Sundea's, Flurrys y Batidos entre otros. Y el que diga que eso no se vende... que le pregunta a Mc Donalds! Que lo vende los 365 dias al año.

Y por si no lo sabias: Mc Donalds saca la mayor parte de su beneficio de la venta de Coca Colas y Helados Soft (No de las hamburguesas como solemos pensar todos)

SOLO Yogurt, pues no se lo recomiendo a nadie... porque aunque es un producto con muchisimo margen y en Verano se vende Muchisimo (y probablemente en verano genere suficiente beneficio como para vivir todo el año) aun así, estar parado en Invierno en mi opinión no interesa...

En fin, cada uno que monte el negocio que quiera... pero el que diga que una yogurteria no es negocio, claramente no sabe de lo que habla.

Si hay alguien con interés de aprender mas sobre el negocio, le invito a visitar nuestra web que tiene muchisima información y puede descargar una Guia de Negocio (Totalmente Gratuito).

Badhu - Frozen Yogurt & Soft Ice - Yogurt Helado Soft Suave

---------- Post added 20-feb-2014 at 00:11 ----------




Wired dijo:


> El consejo de vender repostería, y productos calientes, me parece bueno. En Zaragoza veo varias de estas marcas (Smoy) con la puerta abierta a la calle en invierno que siguen vendiendo unicamente yogur helado ¿puedes comentarnos si estos establecimientos son rentables? desde fuera no lo parecen ni remotamente, y están situados en calles bastante caras...



Este tipo de negocios "Venta por impulso" engañan mucho... muchas veces solo ves una o dos personas dentro... pero suele ser un chorro continuo de ventas pequeñas y rápidas de una media de 3€ ó 4€... y al final del día, resulta que uno se sorprende al ver la caja 

Y bueno, para que te hagas una idea... en el caso de Yogurt y helado soft... de cada 4€, unos 3€ son beneficio.


----------



## energia01 (20 Feb 2014)

En el de mi ciudad vende cupcakes, chocolate caliente, especie de piruetas de bizcocho de yogures etc...ienso:


----------



## alcorconita (20 Feb 2014)

Durante el invierno la yogurtería-heladería de mi barrio se _transmuta _en taller de tartas.

edito: y el melonero se transforma en churrero. Que hace unos churros cojonudísimos, por cierto. :baba:


----------



## Ravana (20 Feb 2014)

Pues es lo que toca... ser inventivo y ofrecer otros productos añadidos.

Además, hay muchisimas cosas que combinan perfectamente con el Yogurt helado y Helado Soft, Cafés, Chocolates calientes, Crepes, Gofres, Churros, etc. Un Chocolate caliente con Helado Soft de Nata esta que se sale... 

Nunca habeis probado el Café Expreso con Helado Soft del Mc Donalds? Riquisimo.


----------

